# The Men's Shed/Workshop or The Ladies Shed/Workshop



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

OK Jocks. Lets see some photos of the Sheds that catch your eye. Either inside or out or even your own shed.
Here's a couple to start off !!!


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

At least they are bigger than my shed.


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

This is my shed, shot taken a few years ago.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Harry, your shed is air conditioned. Lucky you.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Harry, you have a palace with air conditioning!!!!!!!! I'm jealous now!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's my place of toill. No aircon but definitely use a fan


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

My Bush shed. 9m x9m concrete floor, another 3m x9m dirt floor


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I really like looking at sheds aka shops thanks for sharing.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Jim , in Australia an aircraft hanger can be called a shed.

I ruffled my Michigan father in laws feathers by calling his new barn/ workshop a shed.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

This is my shed ,and my dust collector:


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good looking shed Ken
.
.
.
What about all you ladies out there. Let's see your shed!.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

distrbd,
I love your avatar! Keef is a diamond geezer. I'd go to see any band he put together!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Tex,thanks,
I like it as well.he looks as disturbed as I am.


----------

